# Interstate Professional Group, Inc



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Any word on these guys? www.ipgstate.com


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I've never worked for them. However, it is my understanding that they are subbing VA work from VRM. I also was told that they do NOT require you to bid every tiny thing when you service the property. Hope some of that may be helpful.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

This was the only pricing/info I was able to get out of them. 

Initial Clean including 5 cu. yds. of debris $250
Debris excess $15 cu. yd.
Initial Lawn Maintenance $50
Periodic Lawn Maintenance $35
Winterization $50
Re-Winterization $50
Snow Removal $35
Minor Repairs – Per Quote


----------

